# Soon we will meet for real etc.



## Iceman12

Hi all,
I am from Iceland and I´m going to Philippines soon and I am so happy 
Can anyone help me to translate this please? Best regards,
"Dear,
I love you wery much hon like you know. Soon we will meet for real like we have hope for last month´s. I wish that day was today but I know I only have to wait few more day´s. Always be strong hon and renember that you are always in my heart and mind..love and kisses. your(my name)"

I know few word but I cant put them together so they sound right. if some one here need Icelandic word I will help.  Thanks all.


----------



## moonshine

I'll give it a shot 

Mahal kong ____,

Alam mo na labis kitang minamahal. Sa madaling panahon ay magkikita rin tayo nang tunay, gaya ng ating inaasahan noong nakaraang buwan. Nais ko sanang ngayon ang araw ng ating pagkikita ngunit alam kong iilang araw na lang ang dapat kong ipaghintay. Palagi kang maging matatag mahal ko at tandaan mong ikaw ay laging nasa puso't isipan ko. 

Kalakip ang aking pagmamahal at mga halik, (means enclosed is my love and kisses)
or Nagmamahal, (this is a more traditional closing, normally we don't have a term for "love and kisses" as a letter's closing)
Your name


----------



## Iceman12

Great thx.
did help alot and  make my fiance smile big happy smile...


----------

